# Daiwa Sealine Surf and Sealine X rods???



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

What's the difference between these rods? And has anybody used them either the spinning or the casting rods? I'm thinking of getting one but not sure yet.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ive thrown the 10' casting version (2-3 oz or so) of the sealine x rods....very good value for the money
would be a great plugging or small metal rod


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a friend with a 10' Sealine caster, and have thrown it a few times. It's a good rod, but I like my 10' Tica better, for about the same money. 

Don't listen to the "Tica Bashers"....It's a lotta rod for the money.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

*rods*

i just checked out one today,and it felt pretty good to me,and was preety cheap.it needs to be a 10 footer though,although you could get away with a 9 depending on where you fish sc surfman


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

OK.....so I went to the only local fishing supply shop that carries sw tackle, DICK'S. The manager there does a lot of surf fishing and said the Sealine Surf rods are just the new models of the Sealine X rods. They only have the spinning rods which is fine with me, I guess. He said they're the best ones they carry as far as surf fishing. So I like the 10' rod and thought a Shimano Baitrunner 4500 would fit that rod perfectly, any feed back on that combo?

Also, any feed back on the Tsunami rods would be helpful too. They have some 11' casting rods rated for up to 8oz and I'm curious what's the quality of those rods.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Tsunami rods are good, too. Probably the "nicest" out of the ones mentioned. I have a 7-footer that I use as my fighting rod for king fishin'.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have 3...to 12'...tsunami is a nice rod...suposed to be the same blank as the tica but i have not heard of any problems with the guides like with ticas...i also have a 10' tica spinning the seems fine to me...hope this helps...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the tsunamis a little stiffer in the tip...a baitrunner aint really a distance reel....id go with an emblem by diawa


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Chris if it's a okuma coronado cd90they hold 590yrds 20lb. that should be nuff for anything


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have an emblem on the 10' tica...throws to 8 but likes 5-6...throws like a dream...


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

I have 3 10' Sealine x casting rods. Love them. Lighter than the Tica IMO. The Tica is good but the Price on the Sealines was better at the time. The 10' likes 3-4oz and will lob but not throw 6oz in a pinch. Bought several in Spinning for friends and they love them as well. All round good rod for the $. Comparing them to the New version not sure haven't held one of those.


----------

